
Cloudflare Warp Beta 1.1.1.1 for macOS and Windows - sahin-boydas
https://1.1.1.1/beta/
======
seppin
What is the difference between running this app and adding 1.1.1.1 to your
network settings?

~~~
saurik
This is a VPN.

~~~
seppin
It's not a full VPN, it doesn't reassign an IP or pass through all traffic,
right? Just DNS requests.

So how is it different?

~~~
h3h3
Same as DoH or DoT but using WireGuard as transport.

~~~
seppin
Right so it just encrypts DNS requests, which is what 1.1.1.1 does. What does
this app provide that is additional to that?

